# Time for a change...



## kaffehaus (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been pondering getting a new grinder/machine set up as I have had my Dualit Espressivo and Dualit Grinder for 4 years now.

I usually just have a long espresso in the morning, so it doesn't get used much in the day.

Once I get into something I tend to geek out and get really obsessed with it (recently all grain brewing).

I am looking at getting a Silva or a classic. I did consider getting a Sage Barista as my friend has one.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Is the Sage Barista the one that has the grinder built in? If so, I would skip it. The grinder will be poor quality and you'll be stuck with it forever with no hope of upgrade. It also adds complexity to your machine, and if Sage has one big weakness it is that the machines generally can't be repaired.

The Sage Duo Temp Pro is generally the equivalent of a Classic or a Silvia. I personally think it beats both, especially the Silvia because it has a PID that accurately controls the temperature. If you think that taking apart and doing modifications on your coffee machine could be your new hobby, the Classic might be better for you.


----------



## kaffehaus (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, the Sage Barista has a built in grinder so I can see where you are coming from.

I quite like the idea of doing some modifications having just built a temperature controller for my brew fridge.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I started off with the same setup as you.

I moved on to a Classic then Silvia with PID - which I still have and moved up the grinder ladder from Mazzer SJ to Royal to Mythos.

The journey is so much part of the the fun for me. I'm glad I didn't have the funds (or inclination) early on to go for the expensive stuff, though everyone is different.

If you like having a tinker a Classic oe Silvia would be a great starting point as they are capable (with mods) to produce some really great coffee.

Enjoy!


----------



## kaffehaus (Sep 15, 2016)

Good to hear from people who have had similar experiences, thanks for the replies.


----------

